
Meet Memebox, Y Combinator’s Korean Beauty Import - kevin
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/meet-memebox-y-combinators-korean-beauty-import/
======
imjk
This is a cool concept. I've been telling my girlfriend that she'd have a
field day in Korea as cosmetics seems to be on another level there. Anyway,
I'm trying to order a memebox for her right now, but I'm overwhelmed by the
choices: [http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-
global](http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-global). Where do I start?

